# That went down well



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ooooh!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Motley wolfed your Christmas dinner? Bad dog!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would post our spread but Prue said delete as it was not one of her best pics. Pentad was superb with all trimmings and horseradish.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I would post our spread but Prue said delete as it was not one of her best pics. *Pentad *was superb with all trimmings and horseradish.
> 
> Ray.


I'd say oh good if I knew what it was.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Motley wolfed your Christmas dinner? Bad dog!


Motley is a very sedate eater for a dog and he doesn't wolf any thing down only what I give him :frown2:

Did you enjoy the trout yesterday?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I'd say oh good if I knew what it was.


https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/guinea_fowl

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/guinea_fowl
> 
> Ray.


Is it French for Guinea-Fowl or what?

I have a memory about those birds, on holiday in the caravan on a farm come riding stables, we were parked near the owners garden where they had chickens and Guinea-Fowl and one of these fowl was just that, very spiteful to the other birds, one morning Anne the farmers wife came out with a chopper and went back with a grey and red Artikel in her hand. I imagine the body ended up on their table one day.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I cut up any leftovers for Georgia and use them as bribes/treats on our walks. She does get to lick out the empty dishes before they go in the dishwasher though.

I had organised to start flyball training with her but that has been scuppered by moving into tier 4 today (it means a virtual lock down for a particular area). Cases are very low around here but we are not far from hot spots and all the idiots will travel from there to here to sample our low covid air


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Fly ball, I saw that being performed somewhere just recently on the TV or maybe someone put a linkup for it.
Not the flyable our 2 girls used to play :grin2: I have a video of it somewhere, finding it will be the problem.

Hans made a flyable machine, a kind of catapult, a tennis ball on the platform which was held back with a rubber band and to release it one dog had to put her foot on the front pedal and the other dog a few meters behind would catch the ball, they loved that game.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Is it French for Guinea-Fowl or what?
> 
> I have a memory about those birds, on holiday in the caravan on a farm come riding stables, we were parked near the owners garden where they had chickens and Guinea-Fowl and one of these fowl was just that, very spiteful to the other birds, one morning Anne the farmers wife came out with a chopper and went back with a grey and red Artikel in her hand. I imagine the body ended up on their table one day.


We got it again today Jean and hope to have room for Prue's delicious home made Christmas puds and brandy butter.
I tried to take her away from all the culinary work over Christmas but she loves it all.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> We got it again today Jean and hope to have room for Prue's delicious home made Christmas puds and brandy butter.
> I tried to take her away from all the culinary work over Christmas but she loves it all.
> Ray.


I wish you would stop quoting me and then talk to Jean  it´s really quite wassaname.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm sure Jean came into this conversation somewhere.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I'm sure Jean came into this conversation somewhere.
> 
> Ray.


Of course she did, just not that bit. :grin2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The toy flyable machine is on the market, now, I think Jan  Not sure what it is called though.

The one they use for competition flyball is called a box. Not sure how Georgia is going to take to that side of the sport as she can be quite a gentle dog at time. She might think hitting the box hard is not the done thing  We shall see. I think they learn the jumping thing first and just catch a thrown ball until they are obsessed with the game and hit the box at speed. When we get there they will do some one to one coaching. It has all changed since I dabbled in it years ago. I first had to check out that they do it mostly for fun as I struggle with the way some people put pressure on their dog to win at all costs.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We had a lovely Christmas 

Christmas Eve over the top , French doors, front door open freezing but the kids kept coming keeping distance to bring presents , we were shattered 

Christmas Day, young Albert and his mum and Megs who couldn’t go home because of Covid and was never supposed to be here, her grandad was just a free taxi to her mums 

How on earth we managed to cook for the whole family on previous Christmases I’ll never know 

And having been alone for so long the noise levels of three extra people , to say nothing of their T V choices 

Another Christmas dinner today for two before they left , we will have ours soon, a full Christmas dinner sent for Megs and her boyfriend, enough bread rolls for everyone , special cheese choices taken home as we never got to eat them 

Relaxing with a glass of wine, didn’t drink a jot on Christmas Day , Albert didn’t manage more than one glass 

Its a fact we are definately getting old

The hound loved the company, even Winston , their dog who also stayed

A lovely Christmas

But the joy of going back into lockdown >>

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Megs Dad has just phoned

He’s put aside a goose for us for New year 

So we definitely are not sharing >

We are still trying to get over Christmas / Boxing Day with the younger generation , it was lovely, but they are so full of life, noisy, and exhausting , to say nothing of wet bath towels gathered up from where they landed after showers and jacuzzis

I’m jealous I can no longer access our jacuzzi bath, and if I could I’m not sure I could get back out 

New Year’s Eve is a quiet time for us, we never do parties, we don’t always see the new year in, normally we are trying to recover from family all week, and refusing all new year parties

But now we are just trying to recover :frown2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Level 4 here so we were on our own. There is so much food in the house it is ridiculous. The wine? Well less of that is left. We have resorted to making a main midday meal each day and then just eating some sort of sweet treat for tea. We will be a stone heavier by New Year. All the footpaths and bridleways are under water and horrible so we have resorted to walking the country lanes. Georgia, the dog, is not very impressed but hard luck.

One good thing is that there has been horse racing on tv


----------

